# Using Peat Moss to Soften Water Questions



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

To whatever degree the peat soften's the water,the water you use for water changes might be very different = stress for the fishes.
You would in my humble opinion need same/same for tank water and change water to not have substantial changes within the tank at each water change.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

To know if peat moss can help you lower your pH, we need to know your KH, it's buffering the pH and peat moss won't help much with KH.


----------



## archangelvk (Dec 17, 2015)

roadmaster said:


> To whatever degree the peat soften's the water,the water you use for water changes might be very different = stress for the fishes.
> You would in my humble opinion need same/same for tank water and change water to not have substantial changes within the tank at each water change.


Ha ! I was wondering that... cuz if I were to lower my ph but my tap water is hard, that would stress the fish out every water change unless I had some buckets sitting there with peat in it for the week before my water change...... so basically dont do it?

Bump:


nel said:


> To know if peat moss can help you lower your pH, we need to know your KH, it's buffering the pH and peat moss won't help much with KH.



My water Parameters are ....

KH = 3 degrees 
GH = 6 degrees 
PH = 7.8 

This is according to the API test kits that I use, and this is also several tests.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

It's a nice low KH you've got there! I would set up a tank/container for water changes, put there a power head with peat moss in a pantyhose (or anything else) and use it for your tank. You need to experiment with how much and for how long you can use your peat moss. Don't use it in your main tank - as roadmaster stated - you need same water for water changes as is in your tank.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I used to use it in an hob and just let it run to soften water to get my angels to spawn...water I was using at the time was rock hard and ph over 8.The only time I preconditioned it was for fry tanks,in which case I'd run it for a day or so and then use it for small water changes.I'm using it right now(peat pellets for less discoloration) to raise cardinals and BN plecs.

I agree there is a possibility of a shock when doing water changes.Maybe you could run a 10 gallon out of the way somewhere like under the stand for prepping water?


----------



## archangelvk (Dec 17, 2015)

nel said:


> It's a nice low KH you've got there! I would set up a tank/container for water changes, put there a power head with peat moss in a pantyhose (or anything else) and use it for your tank. You need to experiment with how much and for how long you can use your peat moss. Don't use it in your main tank - as roadmaster stated - you need same water for water changes as is in your tank.


Okay I have a plan, let me know if it`ll work. I have an extra 10G that I use as a quarantine tank. Since its not in use, I will fill the aquaclear 20 full of peat moss and just let it run. I will use that water for my 23G breeding tank`s water changes each week. The 23G will run as normal. But heres the problem. I change around 30% of water each week. Will the new water that I add to my 10G each week change ph/soften the water fast enough (from 7.8-6.5/7) in a weeks time? I thought peat moss works really slowly?

Well speak of the evil. My female laid her first batch of eggs today. They won't survive will they given the water parameters I have?


----------



## Eric Mraz (May 17, 2016)

Hatching & Raising the Fry - Freshwater Cichlis Breeder | SomeFin's Fishy Look at this website, the owners grow all there fish in ph7.5 water. Hope this helps.


----------



## archangelvk (Dec 17, 2015)

eric mraz said:


> hatching & raising the fry - freshwater cichlis breeder | somefin's fishy look at this website, the owners grow all there fish in ph7.5 water. Hope this helps.


amazing site ! Thanks !!!!


----------



## archangelvk (Dec 17, 2015)

Today at 5 pm i looked at the eggs were still there. by 8pm all the eggs were gone. Guess the female ate them. But Why? A quick question. How do you do WC with eggs/fry in the tank? Will it spook them when I do my weekly 30% change or do I just do like a 5-10% a day kinda thing? 

P.S Im going to give these Rams another 2 chances before I remove the eggs and try to do it myself.


----------



## Eric Mraz (May 17, 2016)

I never raised rams before, but have angelfish. Most new parents will eat there eggs. Only thing you can do is let them keep trying or take them out to hatch yourself. Water changes are a little tricky with with fry, just have to stay away from them the best way you can, and if you suck one up you can pinch the hose quick to stop it. Using a bucket to drain your water into is a good idea also, if any get through you can just get them out of the bucket. Good luck


----------

